# Sitting on Our Chests



## Brianbr13 (Aug 9, 2017)

When we are sitting on the couch or in bed, Bo will come up and want to sit/lay on our chests as close to our heads as possible. Is this part of the Velcro aspect...or unique to him? Does anyone know what it means? If it is him trying to show dominance,we definitely want to curtail it.


----------



## Anida (Jun 10, 2016)

...it sounds pretty normal to me  Our V wants to be as close as she possibly can when she's snuggling up.


----------



## gingerling (Jun 20, 2015)

Age?

They like to be close, so touching/laying/leaning are all normal. "Dominance" would be him peeing on you or growling if you didn't allow him.


----------



## einspänner (Sep 8, 2012)

Time to learn the old Hungarian saying that goes something like, "if you own a vizsla, it lives on your head." I take this to mean both that you'll always be thinking of your vizsla and that the dog is going to physically end up on your head a lot of the time. Put me in the camp that this is typical velcro behavior.


----------



## Sunking61 (Nov 22, 2017)

Kind of like this?


----------



## Brianbr13 (Aug 9, 2017)

He is 9 months. No peeing or growling issues....just a whole lotta love. He is very “butt” oriented. He leads with his butt when playing...especially with other dogs.


----------



## Betty (Apr 14, 2016)

My guy knocks other dogs out of the way with his butt, going through doorways or in the park, playing!


----------



## TennesseeJed (Oct 24, 2017)

My boy Uncas loves to put his head as close to mine as possible, especially on the couch or lying in the bed. I think it's just a normal part of being a "velcro" dog.


----------



## bertrand (May 17, 2017)

Sounds like normal V behaviour to me. They just want to be "in" you vs next to you, hence why the whole velcro dog thing.

As to the butt thing, our V is the same, when playing, she is all about shoulder checks and hip checks. We have seen quite a few Vs and they all have the same moves. Nothing to worry about. Just a healthy V.


----------



## pez999 (Apr 22, 2017)

Ours does the same. Sometimes he just gets on the couch, backs up with his butt and sits wherever on your body like no big deal. He also throws his butt around when playing. He'll kind of turn around with his toy in his mouth and swing his butt into our legs as he's looking back in a playful way. He also pushes other dogs with his butt when playing, it's pretty funny.


----------



## Brianbr13 (Aug 9, 2017)

He also farts......a lot.


----------



## Anida (Jun 10, 2016)

Brianbr13 said:


> He also farts......a lot.


are they audible? My V is the only dog that I have known to have audible farts. Guess it's better than the silent but deadly version.

Also, the farting could be the food (lots of table scraps?). One of my beagles would fart all... the... time.. on a certain brand of dog food. Once we switched him off, no issues unless he was getting table scraps.


----------



## Brianbr13 (Aug 9, 2017)

Anida said:


> are they audible? My V is the only dog that I have known to have audible farts. Guess it's better than the silent but deadly version.
> 
> Also, the farting could be the food (lots of table scraps?). One of my beagles would fart all... the... time.. on a certain brand of dog food. Once we switched him off, no issues unless he was getting table scraps.


They are occasionally audible....but usually not. No table scraps, but may result from treats.


----------



## cosmoKenney (Dec 8, 2017)

Brianbr13 said:


> They are occasionally audible....but usually not. No table scraps, but may result from treats.


O.G.'s farts are definitely audible. And most of the time he turns around with a confused look on his face. So funny!
And as far as the OP's post, yea, both of my Vs would/do find the most odd ways of sitting on you, family and strangers. My current V is completely comfortable rubbing on vulnerable strangers. Vulnerable being anyone who is sitting or laying on the ground. Just this past weekend we were climbing a hill in Truckee to go skiing. And we came across a couple doing the same, but they had stopped to have a snack before making their descent. O.G. walked right up and starting rolling in the guys lap. Then he got up and was rubbing his butt on the guys chest. Then rubbing his snout on the dudes face. 
Luckily they were dog people and got a big kick out of it. But that's not the first time he's done the overly social thing.


----------

